# How can you tell if your dog has a tooth ache?



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was just wondering if dogs get tooth ache and if they do how do they tell us? 

Sparkey was yawning the other day and I thought I saw a black dot on his back teeth. I haven't been able to open his mouth very good to be able to look closer but he is only one and a half years old. can his tooth be bad? do they get tooth ache? how can the vet tell? does he do xrays?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella had what I thought was a toothache once and I noticed it because she wasn't overly excited about her food and she was trying to chew on just one side of her mouth. I took her to the vet and there was a piece of Nylabone stuck in her gums. Once the vet took that out she was her normal self again. Maybe the black spot you saw was just plaque, but I would just have your vet take a look at the teeth each time you go in, that way you won't worry about it. I hope its nothing but food particles, since Sparkey's so young I would just brush his teeth and see if it goes away, if that doesn't work maybe the vet can reassure you. Personally, I'd rather have it looked at so I could quit worrying, but I'm always paraniod


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i was watching tv....i think marc marrone. and he was saying that it takes a lot of pain for the dog to stop eating. and if its just a black dot, i dont think its something to worry about also. doggy dentists are way expensive. and your dog being so young---shouldnt have anything teeth problems.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will keep and eye on him and see if he acts strange. I also have a lot of trouble brushing his teeth so what do you think of the Brush Away product ?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay, I use the gel instead of the spray. I thought it would be easier than the spray, for Bonnie anyway. And, the gel spreads after I brush her teeth - she licks at it and moves it around so I'm hoping that's good, to get it to areas I might miss.

If you get the spray, let us know how it works. I think the gel works well, but Bonnie hasn't seen her vet yet, since we started using it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is when bully sticks come in handy. we didnt have them around for a couple of months and they all started getting tarter on their teeth.







after just a few days of chewing bully sticks---their teeth got super white.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> this is when bully sticks come in handy. we didnt have them around for a couple of months and they all started getting tarter on their teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, Sparkey loves to chew. glad to hear that chewing actually helps


----------

